# Raio atingiu Sequoia com 200 anos em Coimbra - 24/06/14



## DaniFR (8 Jul 2014 às 13:55)

> *Raio obrigou a amputar árvore com 200 anos*
> *
> Sequoia foi plantada pelo Duque de Wellington, comandante das tropas luso-britânicas que combateram invasões napoleónicas*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2014 às 14:16)

Brutal a força para rachar a árvore ao meio de tal forma, aparentemente a árvore está saudável o que torna tudo ainda mais impressionante .


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2014 às 18:48)

Se a árvore tinha 200 anos(2 séculos de vida), podiam ter colocado um pára -raios em cima da árvore para proteger da trovoada, assim preveniam estas situações.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jul 2014 às 19:02)

Miguel96 disse:


> Se a árvore tinha 200 anos(2 séculos de vida), podiam ter colocado um pára -raios em cima da árvore para proteger da trovoada, assim preveniam estas situações.



Como disse?


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2014 às 19:15)

Um pára-raios evitaria o problema. Foi o que disse.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jul 2014 às 19:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Um pára-raios evitaria o problema. Foi o que disse.



Podes sempre enviar um email à câmara de Coimbra a expor o problema.... podemos até proteger a floresta laurisilva da Madeira com recursos a pára raios.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jul 2014 às 21:21)

para-raios? é a natureza cortam e voltam a plantar, ninguem iria adivinhar


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2014 às 23:49)

Belo rachador de lenha


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2014 às 00:18)

Com o cerne exposto desta maneira a árvore não resistirá às infecções do tempo mais húmido...


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jul 2014 às 20:19)

o melhor é abate-la e plantar outra


----------

